# Sony Vegas



## Volki91 (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab zu 2 Bereichen 2-3 Fragen:
1.Ich habe eine Frage du *Sony Vegas*!
Wenn ich da etwas aufnehmen wie kann ich meine Stimme ändern? 
Bei *Cubase* (Dieses Programm verstehe ich überhaupt nicht) kann man *Effekte *reinsetzten. 
Geht das überhaupt bei Sony Vegas?

2. *Cubase*, Ich habe Cubase gestartet und wollte meine Stimme aufnehmen... Wie soll das gehen? ich mach folgendes; Datei -> Neues Projekt -> Leer, so dann ist alles leer wenn ich unten auf Recording drücke passiert garnicht kein Ton kommt da raus. Dann mach ich eine Audio Spur wo ich ann diesen Audiostreifen auf Recording einstelle und dann unten Auf Record raufklicke...ich sag ein Satz aber der Streifen ist einfach gerade...i nedd help =)

MfG, Volkan

ps.: Der Style von Sony Vegas ist sowie Acid. Kann man bei Acid auch die Stimmen verändern?


----------



## cille (24. März 2007)

Hi ho, Sony Vegas ist mehr oder weniger ein Videoschnitt Programm,
mach es besser mit Cubase.
Cubase ist das beste Programm in der Musik Szene.
Du hast war scheinlich vergessen bei deiner Einstellung im Soundbereich von Windows den "Ton aus" Häckchen vergessen.
Also du hast doch unten rechts in der Tastkleiste dieses Lautsprechersymbol.
Klick da einfach Doppelklick drauf und dann öffnet sich die Lautstärkeregelung.
Dann Option -> Eigenschaften, dann machst du Bei Wiedergabe und Ausgabe bei allen ein Haken rein. Dann drückst du "Ok". Dann machst du bei Mikrofon(Mic) oder wie das bei dir heist, den Haken bei "Ton aus" wech.

Du kannst auch dann noch bei "Option -> Erweiterte Einstellungen" ein Haken machen.
Dann kannst du nähmlich überall wo Erweitert drunter steht noch was einstellen.
Bei Mikrofon (Mic) kannst du eben +20db einstellen, somit ist die Sensibiliti bei dem Mikrofon erhöht.

Sonnige Grüße,
Marcel alias cille

PS: Das etwas später Antworten kommen, kann daran liegen, dass leute die im diesen Bereich Ahnung haben Offline sind oder mit deiner Fragestellung nichts anfangen können.


[EDIT01]:
Achso nochwas, dein Titel ist auch nicht grade dem Problem entsprechend ^^


----------



## Volki91 (24. März 2007)

Hi, nein. Mein Microphone ist an. ALles ton ist an. Aber ich weis nicht wie ich irgendein ton aufnehmen kann. Ich ache eine Audio Spur und dann Recording. Geht aber nicht.
Dann mach ich Neues Projekt -> Music for Picture NTSC dann sind da ja schon gleich 4 Audio Streifen drinne. Dann kann ich mein ersten Audiostreifen ton aufnehmen beim zweiten dann aber wieder nicht. Kann es daranliegen das wenn ich "Music for Picture NTSC" wähle das da bei 

in: IN1 +IN2
out: BUS1

eingestellt ist? Weil bei einem leeren Projekt ist in: entweder IN1 oder IN2...


----------



## cille (24. März 2007)

Hi ho,
Aehm, NTSC ist falsch das ist ein Amerikanischer Code,
Nehme bitte das Europäische und zwar PAL.
Dann must du in Cubase bei den Einstellungen die richtige Einstellung machen,
sodas du nicht die LineIN hast sondern den Mic Eingang wählst.
Schau mal da nach da ist es am besten.

Sonnige Grüße,
cille


----------



## bokay (26. März 2007)

Schau mal im Fenster "VST Verbindungen"(F4), da kannst du alle (physikalischen) Ein und Ausgänge einstellen. Dann musst du noch in der jeweiligen Audiospur einstellen welcher Eingang zugewiesen sein soll (selbiges auch im Input Kanal).
 
Du hättest dir die Sache aber um einiges einfacher machen können indem du dir einfach das Handbuch hergenommen und mal einen Blick reingeworfen hättest.
 
Grundsätzlich (und das ist bei jedem Programm so) musst du schauen woher dein Signal kommt und wohin es gehen soll. Also wenn du deinen Signalwegs verfolgst und die entsprechende Spur scharf stellst dürfte eigentlich nichts falsch laufen.

Mache also ein neues Projekt, drücke "F4" stelle einen MONO (Input)Bus ein (an dem dein Mic steckt). Dann erstellst du eine (Mono)Audio-Spur bei der du den vorher erstellten Input auswählst, stellst sie scharf, drückst "record" und gibst dein bestes ;-)


----------

